# Ramen Pot Pie recipe...



## kleenex (Feb 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jY0Q48tTMQ

Well why not


----------



## roadfix (Feb 12, 2015)

This is not right!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2015)

Every college student's worst nightmare.  Their whole food supply combined into one meal.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2015)

really??


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2015)

I once read where a college had a course in cooking Ramen Noodle healthy meals. Ramen and healthy were in the same sentence. The class was very popular. And most of the students wanted to sign up for the noon time class. Earn a grade and get lunch at the same time. 

I am not sure if that whole idea is one of a genius or a mad scientist. 

The sad thing is I buy a box of 12 every time I go shopping.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2015)

Real ramen is nothing like instant boxed ramen. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/09/the-serious-eats-guide-to-ramen-styles.html


----------



## Addie (Sep 1, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Real ramen is nothing like instant boxed ramen.
> 
> The Serious Eats Guide to Ramen Styles | Serious Eats



That site certainly gives you an extended look and a lot of knowledge of what ramen is all about. I once ordered some ramen soup with pork at a Chinese restaurant and was pleasantly surprised at how good it was. Certainly nothing like the package like I buy at the grocery store. I once had some left over pork roast and tried to add it to a packaged ramen. Nothing like the restaurant one. Bit disappointment.


----------

